# Any reaction of riders when you tell about strike, Oct 16-18.



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

I started telling about strike to riders. The first question- Are you going to join strike? Me -yes, because I have at least two demands, 1st they should increase fare and 2nd they should included tip which is not included in the current fare. Uber misguide riders about tip like not required. He did not say anything. This guy did not tip and got 4*.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm not telling a soul,.... cept my hairdresser.

It only serves to lower the rating. Hell I give free rides from JWA why should I tell 'em.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Why tell the riders? They don't care


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I have found some ppl who use Uber to be surprised we don't earn more. The general thought was there was compensation from Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Why tell the riders? They don't care


I've been telling them as if I'm trying to be helpful and let them know there may be issues that weekend.

Then they ask why we're striking and I tell them. Some don't care but some actually seem to agree that tates,are very low. Not one has said they are opposed to tipping in the app. I also got 3 tips in a row last night which is a record for me.

It gives me a chance to bring up the issues and let them know tips are NOT included but in the guise of me being nice and trying to warn them.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

I tell my customers some drivers are taking that weekend off so others can scoop up even more money. Independent contractor on strike..... Interesting. Lmao I hope their are more drivers that think (or lack of) like you and want to strike.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I only tell the people visiting from big cities. I blame it on those cities. And XUberMike

I say, yeah, you city is full of XuberMike's who cry a good game, but can't win a good game. Then I laugh, and they laugh, and there is general applause.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

I told a couple pax today... they asked if I would join... I said no because I'm shooting a wedding that weeked and will be visiting family. But I did tell them our rates a way too low. 

As for tip button lol. Today I got 31.50 in tips, earn your tips. Just because a tip option is given doesn't mean you'll get it. Lol


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> I'm shooting a wedding that weeked


Keep your elbows tight to your body and use burst of 3 rounds, AK-47 dont like it when you go full auto.

Just saying.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> "earn your tip" what do you mean? give them foot massage?
> 
> I get tips from good people who understand that if you dont tip a waiter, next time you get saliva in your soup.
> 
> Tips should not be an option, but a requirement.


Tips are a custom, not a requirement. If it were a requirement, it would be called "wages."

Earn it by earning it. For most drivers on here, that simply means don't be a dick and clean your damn car. Present company excluded of course.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Tips are a custom, not a requirement. If it were a requirement, it would be called "wages."
> 
> Earn it by earning it. For most drivers on here, that simply means don't be a dick and clean your damn car. Present company excluded of course.


Had several families in my car from the deep South of Murica. Both told me; not only it is customary to tip, but its also rude to decline a tip.

I love southern folks.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Telling a passenger that you intend to strike for better wages is counter-productive. 
They will react:
1. "You mean this is going to cost more soon?"
2. "You just lost your slim chance for a tip as well"

Strikes are never popular with customers. Some have an anti-union mentality in the first place, and some know it's going to inconvenience them to support the strike, if they're so inclined.
The kind of disorganized strike you're talking about, with an end time, is futile and ultimately impotent. 
If it's going to work, it has to last longer than Uber can stand it to last. 

That means turn off the ****ing Uber app and switch to Lyft. You won't go broke in the process because Lyft will provide some income. 
When Uber customers can't get a ride, they'll check their Lyft app and BOOM!! a dozen Lyft cars within minutes.

Some of those will become "former" Uber customers. 
Lyft will be better positioned to influence Uber policies.

Uber needs a formidable competitor to force them to change their ways. The most obvious difference between Lyft and Uber is the tipping policy. Nuff said?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Telling a passenger that you intend to strike for better wages is counter-productive.
> They will react:
> 1. "You mean this is going to cost more soon?"
> 2. "You just lost your slim chance for a tip as well"
> ...


Haha! You said impotent!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I took a lady to the airport yesterday and we kind of started talking about Uber, I brought it up, she said "that's hilarious" "drivers are making too much as it is"

I said what if they increased the Safe rides fee to $2... she said "I'd be cool with that it's still super cheap."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Danz Haagen said:


> I drive in Philly and had met a couple of people from Texas. The lady was so polite, I had to turn around and look at her to make sure she was a real person lol... most people in philadelphia are rude as heck...


I'm guessing she wasn't a millenial from Houston.

Get about 5% of pax tipping here on average.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

"Driver's are making too much as it is"

(In my head) "You just got yourself a 1* ride, *****"

And after that good deed for the day, I will make a note of your home address and pay some kids $5 and a couple dozen eggs to come visit you at the end of the month.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have had a few Uber Taxi users asks me about it. I told them that it appears that the demands are related only to UberX, so I am not sure if it applies to the other levels of Uber.



ReviTULize said:


> Why tell the riders? They don't care


Cab drivers are still refusing to understand this despite recent lessons on the subject. TNC drivers are about to learn the same thing.



UberNorthStar said:


> I have found some ppl who use Uber to be surprised we don't earn more. The general thought was there was compensation from Uber.


Uber's users tend to believe its propaganda. This is why so few of them tip.



DieselkW said:


> Strikes are never popular with customers.
> 
> If it's going to work, it has to last longer than Uber can stand it to last.
> 
> Some of those will become "former" Uber customers. Lyft will be better positioned to influence Uber policies.


See the first quoted post. The customers do not care. They want to summon the ride and have the ride show up quickly. That is the only thing about which they care. If something happens that hampers that, they get angry at whatever or with whomever is the cause.

As a general rule, the second statement is on the mark. A finite strike might work on occasion, but in the end, for any strike to be effective, it must stay on until the opponent shows some movement. Uber's ownership could sweat out the weekend and let the outsourced CSRs deal with the nastygrams.

Lyft already influences Uber's pricing policies. Lyft and Uber have been in a rate war for some time, with the drivers' suffering the cost of it. Lyft just handed its drivers a pay cut here to UberX's level, or close to it. No doubt, Uber is about to hand its UberX drivers here another pay cut. At that point, I will be doing only the absolute minimum on UberX to stay in the game: one trip every thirty days. As it is, I will drive for a few hours every two or three weeks. The rest of the time, I drive the taxi. I am expecting that "GREAT NEWS!" e-Mail from Uber any day, now.



SECOTIME said:


> "drivers are making too much as it is"


The users buy Uber's propaganda. Further, the riding public has long believed that any driver in the ground transportation for hire business deserves only sub-standard renumeration while providing scrape, bow and kowtow limousine service.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

This is why Sidecar had the business model and tech that worked for both parties. It was not in my area, but I talked to a Chicago driver about it.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> This is why Sidecar had the business model and tech that worked for both parties. It was not in my area, but I talked to a Chicago driver about it.


http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/08/05/sidecar-pivots-to-mostly-deliveries-company/

It looks like Sidecar already stopped doing ride-sharing business.


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

I mentioned it to 3 pax, and they seemed interested....until I told them some of the demands. They had issues with raising our fares, they wanted to know if it would come out their pocket. I said i didn't know, at which point 2 say if they raised the prices most customers will stop using uber. They thought they were paying too much as it is, and didn't wanna pay more. I just sat silently for the remaining of the trip. They didn't care about the tip option, as all 3 said they wouldn't use it anyways. "It's like people work at McDonald's, you don't tip them" one said. So I think I'll stop mentioning it to them, they obviously don't care.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

xhydraspherex said:


> I mentioned it to 3 pax, and they seemed interested....until I told them some of the demands. *They had issues with raising our fares*, they wanted to know if it would come out their pocket. I said i didn't know, *at which point 2 say if they raised the prices most customers will stop using uber*. They thought they were paying too much as it is, and *didn't wanna pay more*. I just sat silently for the remaining of the trip. They didn't care about the tip option, as all 3 said they wouldn't use it anyways. "It's like people work at McDonald's, you don't tip them" one said. So I think I'll stop mentioning it to them, *they obviously don't care*.


Sure, there we go, in this Uberx system, Uber/Lyft, riders and drivers, none of them cares for others. Each of us tries to maximize own profit. Typical riders want the cheapest fares to get from point A to point B. We drivers "find" ways to maximize our own profits just like Uber/Lyft. Uberx system is a free market, and those are typical behaviors of free market.

We should remember riders are the ones that pay us, not Uber or Lyft.

If we want standard rates, we need regulations, but then there would be also regulations for drivers.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

xhydraspherex said:


> I mentioned it to 3 pax, and they seemed interested....until I told them some of the demands. They had issues with raising our fares, they wanted to know if it would come out their pocket. I said i didn't know, at which point 2 say if they raised the prices most customers will stop using uber. They thought they were paying too much as it is, and didn't wanna pay more. I just sat silently for the remaining of the trip. They didn't care about the tip option, as all 3 said they wouldn't use it anyways. "It's like people work at McDonald's, you don't tip them" one said. So I think I'll stop mentioning it to them, they obviously don't care.


I agree to some extent that they don't care apparently, but they do. These cheap people never used cab in the way as they are using Uber. Uber and Lyft are main culprits which are crushing drivers as much as they can. If both companies increase fare, these cheapo what they say wont use, that's a lie, they will use it because they can not afford cab. Never give up what you start.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

A


tb1984 said:


> Sure, there we go, in this Uberx system, Uber/Lyft, riders and drivers, none of them cares for others. Each of us tries to maximize own profit. Typical riders want the cheapest fares to get from point A to point B. We drivers "find" ways to maximize our own profits just like Uber/Lyft. Uberx system is a free market, and those are typical behaviors of free market.
> 
> We should remember riders are the ones that pay us, not Uber or Lyft.
> 
> If we want standard rates, we need regulations, but then there would be also regulations for drivers.


Anyone who compares riding in someone's private automobile to Mcdonalds needs to be back on the bus anyway IMHO.

Losing pax who are not making us money is not a negative. And many WILL still ride. They'll just suck it up and pay more like they do with all other services that go up in price.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> *Anyone who compares riding in someone's private automobile to Mcdonalds needs to be back on the bus anyway IMHO*.
> 
> Losing pax who are not making us money is not a negative. And many WILL still ride. They'll just suck it up and pay more like they do with all other services that go up in price.


Not just them, but pretty much anyone who takes Uberx/Lyft, they want the cheapest fares to get from point A to point B.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> I took a lady to the airport yesterday and we kind of started talking about Uber, I brought it up, she said "that's hilarious" "drivers are making too much as it is"
> 
> I said what if they increased the Safe rides fee to $2... she said "I'd be cool with that it's still super cheap."


I agree, she is right, "drivers are making way too much as it is". I mean, I am perfectly happy with the 90k/yr in wages that Uber pays me to drive THEIR shiny new car that they bought and fully maintain, and replace like clockwork every two years with another brand new one . The only thing I have to pay for is gas but then of course Uber reimburses me weekly for all my gas receipts. Sometimes I have to fight a CSR for some of the gas money that they claim is for personal use but most of the time they reimburse 100% of it. To get tips on top of all that income would be, as she says, "hilarious". It would almost be like saying the president of the United States should be demanding overtime pay for his extra time spent dealing with a natural disaster crisis. Tacky.  As the well-compensated (and highly esteemed) professional that I am as an Uber driver, it is similarly tacky to even bring up such issues as income and tips. And, of course since all drivers have an equity share in Uber, it is counterproductive to slap the hand that feeds it. We need to keep our business growing for the greater good of us all; after all, we are indeed "partners". Any trivial issues we have pale in comparison to our big payday coming in the near future with the IPO, along with, of course, the standard 10%/year in Uber pay raises which more than compensates for the increased cost of living. You people who are openly complaining to customers should be ashamed of yourselves. Uber on!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2015/08/05/sidecar-pivots-to-mostly-deliveries-company/
> 
> It looks like Sidecare already stopped doing ride-sharing business.


Yep, heard that awhile ago. it's a shame.they allowed you to set a plethora of options and allowed YOU to do the pickups that you wanted.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> I agree, she is right, "drivers are making way too much as it is". I mean, I am perfectly happy with the 90k/yr in wages that Uber pays me to drive THEIR shiny new car that they bought and fully maintain, and replace like clockwork every two years with another brand new one . The only thing I have to pay for is gas but then of course Uber reimburses me weekly for all my gas receipts. Sometimes I have to fight a CSR for some of the gas money that they claim is for personal use but most of the time they reimburse 100% of it. To get tips on top of all that income would be, as she says, "hilarious". It would almost be like saying the president of the United States should be demanding overtime pay for his extra time spent dealing with a natural disaster crisis. Tacky. As the well-compensated (and highly esteemed) professional that I am as an Uber driver, it is similarly tacky to even bring up such issues as income and tips. And, of course since all drivers have an equity share in Uber, it is counterproductive to slap the hand that feeds it. We need to keep our business growing for the greater good of us all; after all, we are indeed "partners". Any trivial issues we have pale in comparison to our big payday coming in the near future with the IPO, along with, of course, the standard 10%/year in Uber pay raises which more than compensates for the increased cost of living. You people who are openly complaining to customers should be ashamed of yourselves. Uber on!


I'm not sure, are you being sarcastic?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Download your #UberSTRIKE Posters & Flyers here:*

*Uber Strike Flyer Downloads*


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> I'm not sure, are you being sarcastic?


I mean, I am perfectly happy with the 90k/yr in wages that *Uber* *pays me* to drive THEIR shiny new car that they bought and fully maintain, and replace like clockwork every two years with another brand new one .

NO, NO,He is not sarcastic. Its true, see in bold letters.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Not just them, but pretty much anyone who takes Uberx/Lyft, they want the cheapest fares to get from point A to point B.


Do you cut n paste your answers every post? It gets annoying.
Most pax have no clue what the rates are as they are not posted on their phone. If they want to know the fare, it is an estimate and can vary a few dollars. If the fare went up $.30 a mile, they would still use it and their cost is probably under a $1 or $2 since many barely go out of their own area. We get there in less than 5 minutes. Great service at horrible prices. We wouldn't complain about the cheapos not tipping because we would at least have a 30% increase in fare rates.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> I started telling about strike to riders. The first question- Are you going to join strike? Me -yes, because I have at least two demands, 1st they should increase fare and 2nd they should included tip which is not included in the current fare. Uber misguide riders about tip like not required. He did not say anything. This guy did not tip and got 4*.


You got lucky, I would have expected much lower. I am not saying anything to anyone. I will answer their questions if they ask but will stay neutral. I will fall in line of "I am only doing this 2 times a day and occasionally on weekends." I am going out of town that weekend anyways." Be careful to what you say.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> Not just them, but pretty much anyone who takes Uberx/Lyft, they want the cheapest fares to get from point A to point B.


I want to buy a house for $5000 but what does what I WANT have to with it?


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Do you cut n paste your answers every post? It gets annoying.
> Most pax have no clue what the rates are as they are not posted on their phone. If they want to know the fare, it is an estimate and can vary a few dollars. If the fare went up $.30 a mile, they would still use it and their cost is probably under a $1 or $2 since many barely go out of their own area. We get there in less than 5 minutes. Great service at horrible prices. We wouldn't complain about the cheapos not tipping because we would at least have a 30% increase in fare rates.


Yeah, I do. I just want drivers to know.

If passengers did not care, rates in your area would be higher than now. Passengers would not notice for the first several times after higher rates, but eventually they know that they don't have to pay more for the same service.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I want to buy a house for $5000 but what does what I WANT have to with it?


You would not get the house, if the owner could sell it for $5001.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> I'm not sure, are you being sarcastic?


No, not at all. The only thing that irks me a bit is that they make me work at least 20 hours per week in order to get my 90k/yr. I mean seriously, how am I supposed to have a full and rewarding love life, clubbing life and pursue my various other interests? It really puts a damper on things, but you gotta do what you gotta do I guess.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've been telling them as if I'm trying to be helpful and let them know there may be issues that weekend.


This is a best practice


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

xhydraspherex said:


> "It's like people work at McDonald's, you don't tip them" one said.


Hope you gave them a One. This was not a five star experience for you.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Yeah, I do. I just want drivers to know.
> 
> If passengers did not care, rates in your area would be higher than now. Passengers would not notice for the first several times after higher rates, but eventually they know that they don't have to pay more for the same service.


Not sure how long you have been driving but when fares went down and they did guarantees back in January, I had only 4 pax realize fares went down and actually only 2 said they use it more now since it went down (probably uber employees being a soundbite for Uber). Pax don't know shit, they just know it is cheap. If it went up a quarter in OC, ridership would barely go down and Uber would make more money.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> You would not get the house, if the owner could sell it for $5001.


Not true. Sellers take less money offers all the time based on the buyer and how easy the transaction will be. It is t always based on money but time, organization and money....among other things.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

xhydraspherex said:


> I mentioned it to 3 pax, and they seemed interested....until I told them some of the demands. They had issues with raising our fares, they wanted to know if it would come out their pocket. I said i didn't know, at which point 2 say if they raised the prices most customers will stop using uber. They thought they were paying too much as it is, and didn't wanna pay more. I just sat silently for the remaining of the trip. They didn't care about the tip option, as all 3 said they wouldn't use it anyways. "It's like people work at McDonald's, you don't tip them" one said. So I think I'll stop mentioning it to them, they obviously don't care.


No. People will continue to use Uber because it will remain more affordable than a taxi, they will just complain a bit more and continue treating drivers like common trash. I worked at a movie theater where the prices went up 3 times in just one summer. People complained a lot more but still paid for it. Treated us like residue on the walls but still paid for the concessions. The needs and wants will remain there as long as its still in the affordable sector for most users/consumers.


----------



## rjyerkes (Sep 24, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> I told a couple pax today... they asked if I would join... I said no because I'm shooting a wedding that weeked and will be visiting family. But I did tell them our rates a way too low.
> 
> As for tip button lol. Today I got 31.50 in tips, earn your tips. Just because a tip option is given doesn't mean you'll get it. Lol


Holy crap sidewazzz!! Great job! I only get maybe a few dollars in tips per 4 hour shift, but you must really go the extra mile!


----------



## rjyerkes (Sep 24, 2015)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> I started telling about strike to riders. The first question- Are you going to join strike? Me -yes, because I have at least two demands, 1st they should increase fare and 2nd they should included tip which is not included in the current fare. Uber misguide riders about tip like not required. He did not say anything. This guy did not tip and got 4*.


I've told a few peeps and they were surprised but supportive. They agreed that a tip option should be included on the pymt (who carries cash?) and that the rating system is skewed. They don't want to have somebody's livelihood in the palm of their hands! This is from Portland, Oregon where Uber is pretty new and the peeps are pretty chill.


----------



## rjyerkes (Sep 24, 2015)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> I started telling about strike to riders. The first question- Are you going to join strike? Me -yes, because I have at least two demands, 1st they should increase fare and 2nd they should included tip which is not included in the current fare. Uber misguide riders about tip like not required. He did not say anything. This guy did not tip and got 4*.


The main thing that I have learned since driving for Uber is NOT to talk about how we are SO MUCH BETTER than Taxi's. I have always believed since the beginning that we are FAR AND AWAY


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

rjyerkes said:


> Holy crap sidewazzz!! Great job! I only get maybe a few dollars in tips per 4 hour shift, but you must really go the extra mile!


Nope, I'm just me. I can hold good conversation and drive pretty well. Ending a day with $20 + isn't odd for me. But there are those days when I get nothing. I do notice I can always get tipped well on the 1st or 15th lol.


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> Hope you gave them a One. This was not a five star experience for you.


I would have, but heres the beauty of the word irony, she tipped me $5. Anyone who tips me gets 5* regardless of the shitty ride.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

xhydraspherex said:


> they obviously don't care.


No, they do not care. The only thin g that they want is to press a button, a car shows up quickly and takes them where they want to go.



ocbob2 said:


> I am going out of town that weekend anyways."


"I never drive UberX on the weekend, anyhow. If I drive anything, I drive the cab."



rjyerkes said:


> The main thing that I have learned since driving for Uber is NOT to talk about how we are SO MUCH BETTER than Taxi's. I have always believed since the beginning that we are FAR AND AWAY


^^^^^This one gets the "HUH?" button.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> Not sure how long you have been driving but when fares went down and they did guarantees back in January, I had only 4 pax realize fares went down and actually only 2 said they use it more now since it went down (probably uber employees being a soundbite for Uber). Pax don't know shit, they just know it is cheap. If it went up a quarter in OC, ridership would barely go down and Uber would make more money.


So true! Very few if any at all of my riders know what uber charges. In a year and a half of doing this to my knowledge ( other than fellow drivers) not a single passenger knew the price structure. The knew the minimum fare and that's all. They didn't know when prices dropped and they don't know that there is even a 90 cent per mile difference between two zones where I live.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Do you believe that the strike will be held and will have an effect? About a year ago we were trying to organize a strike in LA. A couple hundred drivers were not working, but thousands do not even know about the campaign. Over the past 3 days I had 4 trips as a passenger, and not one driver knew of the impending strike, and none of them showed interest in this.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Why tell the riders? They don't care


so that they can find transportation.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

just had my first rider tell me that he heard about the strike. i brought it up, but still; this means the word is going forward. he actually heard it on the radio.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> drivers are making too much as it is"


It's amazing to me how many passengers think that drivers are making bank doing this ********* bullshit. This tells me the great job that Uber has done brainwashing the general public. This is why Uber has no problem finding new drivers. This is why so many passengers never consider tipping us.

I tell every passenger I have, how and why Uber sucks so much.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> It's amazing to me how many passengers think that drivers are making bank doing this ********* bullshit. This tells me the great job that Uber has done brainwashing the general public. This is why Uber has no problem finding new drivers. This is why so many passengers never consider tipping us.
> 
> I tell every passenger I have, how and why Uber sucks so much.


everyone wants the referral money so they talk good about uber. i just tell pax the truth.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

jrboy said:


> everyone wants the referral money so they talk good about uber. i just tell pax the truth.


Your explanation actually makes sense. I never thought of that. I also considered that it was ego and pride. Drivers who lie about their incomes so they don't look like losers.

I also imagine that their are many drivers who lie to themselves about actual profits. This sort of delusional psychosis is a quite common way for people to continue doing something that is actually counter-productive. They lie to themselves that Uber is a great "business model", they have "figured out a system" or "they are smart business men." It becomes easier to believe their own lie, than to actually make real changes with their lives.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Drivers who lie about their incomes so they don't look like losers.


I suspect that this has been one of the motivators for cab drivers, over the years, to tell these fantastic stories about their incomes to anyone who would listen, and to many who really did not want to listen. These cab drivers still tell and have told these stories for years---to everyone except the Internal Revenue, that is.

Uber drivers, especially UberX drivers, have fallen into the same pattern.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> I agree, she is right, "drivers are making way too much as it is". I mean, I am perfectly happy with the 90k/yr in wages that Uber pays me to drive THEIR shiny new car that they bought and fully maintain, and replace like clockwork every two years with another brand new one . The only thing I have to pay for is gas but then of course Uber reimburses me weekly for all my gas receipts. Sometimes I have to fight a CSR for some of the gas money that they claim is for personal use but most of the time they reimburse 100% of it. To get tips on top of all that income would be, as she says, "hilarious". It would almost be like saying the president of the United States should be demanding overtime pay for his extra time spent dealing with a natural disaster crisis. Tacky. As the well-compensated (and highly esteemed) professional that I am as an Uber driver, it is similarly tacky to even bring up such issues as income and tips. And, of course since all drivers have an equity share in Uber, it is counterproductive to slap the hand that feeds it. We need to keep our business growing for the greater good of us all; after all, we are indeed "partners". Any trivial issues we have pale in comparison to our big payday coming in the near future with the IPO, along with, of course, the standard 10%/year in Uber pay raises which more than compensates for the increased cost of living. You people who are openly complaining to customers should be ashamed of yourselves. Uber on!


^^^
And don't forget to think that in a few years, you'll be retired and laying around a pool in a snazzy condo in Boca.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

xhydraspherex said:


> I mentioned it to 3 pax, and they seemed interested....until I told them some of the demands. They had issues with raising our fares, they wanted to know if it would come out their pocket. I said i didn't know, at which point 2 say if they raised the prices most customers will stop using uber. They thought they were paying too much as it is, and didn't wanna pay more. I just sat silently for the remaining of the trip. They didn't care about the tip option, as all 3 said they wouldn't use it anyways. "It's like people work at McDonald's, you don't tip them" one said. So I think I'll stop mentioning it to them, they obviously don't care.


^^^
The kids at McDonalds maybe don't get medical, dental, etc. but they do get at least minimum wage or depending on what their state, county or city says, and they are covered by worker's comp. 
They have nothing invested in their position, not even their uniforms. 
Working anywhere gives them discipline and responsibility and experience with getting along in the real world, which most Uber riders are not with their cheapskate behavior. 
At McDonalds, they pick up a bag, put it on the counter. 
Pick up a bag, put it on the counter. 
Pick up a bag, put it on the counter. 
Send a couple of trays back to be washed. 
Maybe look at a register and press a 'picture' of what you're ordering. 
Want some ketchup?
Look at their watch and take the State-labor-mandated break with maybe some food w/an employee discount.
Do some texting. 
Look at watch again.... OMG, three more hours of this shit. (Full-time drivers don't have that luxury.)

Pick up a bag, put it on the counter.

Uber driver walks in, gets a Dollar burger w/ fries and a coke with coupon.... takes it out to the car. 
(This offer may not be valid in your locality.)


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

rjyerkes said:


> I've told a few peeps and they were surprised but supportive. They agreed that a tip option should be included on the pymt (who carries cash?) and that the rating system is skewed. They don't want to have somebody's livelihood in the palm of their hands! This is from Portland, Oregon where Uber is pretty new and the peeps are pretty chill.


^^^
People that don't carry any cash are basically pikers. 
If they don't carry it, it means that they don't have it. 
I always carry at least a hundred bux on me.... especially after working for 4 or 5 hours. 
Luckily, the people that I drive are not pikers.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> And don't forget to think that in a few years, you'll be retired and laying around a pool in a snazzy condo in Boca.


Yes, especially since all those automatic 20% built-in tips add up! Just ask the pax, they know all about our built-in tips, you can't fool THEM!

I could build my retirement nest egg just on those! And since Uber takes no fees from tips (per law), that adds another 20% x 90k/yr = $18k/yr to my bottom line!

$108k/yr? Why on earth should a pax feel like they should (double) tips us, on top of all that? So that I can support several live-in girlfriends in my Boca condo, kinda like my buddy Hugh? Pax are wayyy smarter than that.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I've been mentioning the strike to my pax (and this past weekend, several had heard about it) - I do it under the guise of being helpful & use the opportunity to tell them they should be prepared to try lyft. 

Then I recommend they should always request lyft first & only take uber if they cannot get a lyft. When asked why, I talk about how lyft actually interviews/test drives potential drivers in person but uber lets people drive without ever meeting them in person. (this is how it is in NC, other places may differ). They often then relate a story to me of some harrowing uber ride. 

If the rise is long enough for conversation to get back around to the strike, I mention that the drivers want a couple of things including an in-app tipping feature & then say, but as passengers what should concern you most is Uber's inadequate insurance coverage in case of an accident. 

Pax really don't care what we make, but they care about themselves. Mentioning the things makes them suspicious of uber. I make better money with lyft & uber won't change till the pax demands changes


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Tips are a custom, not a requirement. If it were a requirement, it would be called "wages."
> 
> Earn it by earning it. For most drivers on here, that simply means don't be a dick and clean your damn car. Present company excluded of course.


IDK. I have an exceptionally clean car, and I'm NEVER a dick  Even so, only a couple of passengers every night tip because most have NO CLUE it's not already included. A friend of mine posted a "tip your Uber" FB meme this past weekend, and people FREAKED OUT because they thought tip was included.

I ended last night with $25 in tips, but it was a pretty low night.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> Do you believe that the strike will be held and will have an effect? About a year ago we were trying to organize a strike in LA. A couple hundred drivers were not working, but thousands do not even know about the campaign. Over the past 3 days I had 4 trips as a passenger, and not one driver knew of the impending strike, and none of them showed interest in this.


If you as a pax mention the strike to me, I don't know about it.
Rating retribution is real. I won't discuss with pax. Maybe some drivers did just that.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The ONLY reason to bring up the strike is to warn people to have a plan B. Play dumb on the strike but have your Lyft promo code ready for them. $10 when they ride. Who know how much you might make sitting at home Uber app off - Lyft codes engaged.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Not true. Sellers take less money offers all the time based on the buyer and how easy the transaction will be. It is t always based on money but time, organization and money....among other things.


Ok, good, you brought up the point that I'm trying to make. A lot of drivers in Cal drive for both Uber and Lyft, so the only real difference between Uber and Lyft is the price.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Keep your elbows tight to your body and use burst of 3 rounds, AK-47 dont like it when you go full auto.
> 
> Just saying.


I just let my Canon fire away and hope I hit something.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> No. People will continue to use Uber because it will remain more affordable than a taxi, they will just complain a bit more and continue treating drivers like common trash. I worked at a movie theater where the prices went up *3 times in just one summer*. *People complained a lot more but still paid for it*. Treated us like residue on the walls but still paid for the concessions. The needs and wants will remain there as long as its still in the affordable sector for most users/consumers.


So, you're talking about concessions prices, and that is a big difference from ticket prices. I'm sure if your movie theater had increased ticket prices 3 times, nobody would have come there.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> So, you're talking about concessions prices, and that is a big difference from ticket prices. I'm sure if your movie theater had increased ticket prices 3 times, nobody would have come there.


Last time I went to see a movie, it was $4.50.
Now days its as high as $22 per ticket.

And people do pay high prices.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Last time I went to see a movie, it was $4.50.
> Now days its as high as $22 per ticket.
> 
> And people do pay those prices high.


Ok, so there are two identical movie theaters and both show same movies, but one charges $4.50/ticket and the other charges $22/ticket. Which one would you choose?

When there is a competition in a market, each player of that competition can't just increase prices while other players keep same prices, then expect that they will get more or same profit.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> Ok, so there are two movie theaters and both show same movies, but one charges $4.50/ticket and the other charges $22/ticket. Which one would you choose?
> 
> When there is a competition in a market, each player of that competition can't just increase prices while other players keep same prices, then expect that they will get more or same profit.


The difference is that one competitor has the market all but sown up. Uber is the goto name in rideshare. The vast majority of travelers never heard of lyft and a small increase in fares will not change the travelers habits. Uber is the Kleenex, Q-tips, the Coke of rideshare. People perceive Uber as being a higher value.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Ok, so there are two identical movie theaters and both show same movies, but one charges $4.50/ticket and the other charges $22/ticket. Which one would you choose?
> 
> When there is a competition in a market, each player of that competition can't just increase prices while other players keep same prices, then expect that they will get more or same profit.


Google iPic theater. That's why the prices are so high: you get better experience for your $22.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Lepke said:


> The difference is that one competitor has the market all but sown up. Uber is the goto name in rideshare. The vast majority of travelers never heard of lyft and a *small increase* in fares will not change the travelers habits. Uber is the Kleenex, Q-tips, the Coke of rideshare. People perceive Uber as being a higher value.


What percentage that you're talking about?

The strike asks for non-negotiable %60 increase.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Google iPic theater. That's why the prices are so high: you get better experience for your $22.


Sure, you get what you pay for. Same thing for passengers, if they want better experience, they will pay more for higher class than Uberx.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Sure, you get what you pay for. Same thing for passengers, if they want better experience, they have to pay more for higher class than Uberx.


Yet they pay 3 times more for taxi cabs.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Yet they pay 3 times more for taxi cabs.


Nope, I'm not talking about cabs, just Uber and Lyft.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Nope, I'm not talking about cabs, just Uber and Lyft.


You can't just erase taxis out of equation.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Lepke said:


> The difference is that one competitor has the market all but sown up. Uber is the goto name in rideshare. The vast majority of travelers never heard of lyft and a small increase in fares will not change the travelers habits. Uber is the Kleenex, Q-tips, the Coke of rideshare. People perceive Uber as being a higher value.


Sure, I agree with you that Lyft does not have big market shares in big cities, and that's what Lyft is trying to do. Lyft does not care about getting profit for now, Lyft has been giving away its money(including investors' money) to riders and drivers.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You can't just erase taxis out of equation.


Why do people take taxi when they have Uber/Lyft apps on their phone?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Why do people take taxi when they have Uber/Lyft apps on their phone?


You tell me.

None of my pax take cabs. Two of them sold their personal cars since they started using Uber.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You tell me.
> 
> None of my pax take cabs. Two of them sold their personal cars since they started using Uber.


That's why you can't put taxi into Uber and Lyft competition.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> That's why you can't put taxi into Uber and Lyft competition.




You haven't answered your own question.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You haven't answered your own question.


That question was for you because you said "You can't just erase taxis out of equation." when I talked about Uber/Lyft competition.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> That question was for you because you said "You can't just erase taxis out of equation." when I talked about Uber/Lyft competition.


You can't, because people still use taxis.

And I have no answer to your question. Do you have an answer?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Last time I went to see a movie, it was $4.50.
> Now days its as high as $22 per ticket.
> 
> And people do pay those prices high.


I thought years ago that movie theaters would go out of business. But amazingly enough they havent. I haven't gone to see a movie at a movie theater in years.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Just an FYI, Uber must use undercover shoppers, or UberX PAX are real snitches AND cheapskates - I have been temporarily deactivated for giving out my Lyft referral cards to Uber PAX.

So watch it.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Just an FYI, Uber must use undercover shoppers, or UberX PAX are real snitches AND cheapskates - I have been temporarily deactivated for giving out my Lyft referral cards to Uber PAX.
> 
> So watch it.


I'm pretty sure this might be illegal? Can anyone confirm? Maybe uber can do whatever they won't but I thought they weren't allowed to deactivate a driver for promoting other business


----------

